# Cavs vs Bucks - Game #32 - Jan 5th 8:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (19-12)* *vs.* *Milwaukee Bucks (16-16)*

*Date:* Thursday, Jan 5th, 2006 
*Where:* Bradley Center, Milwaukee WI
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 8:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Andrew Bogut
*PF:* Brian Skinner
*SF: * Charlie Bell
*SG:* Michael Redd
*PG:* Mo Williams


*
Game Notes:*

- Big division game, Bucks have the ability to put up points so we will need to bring our effort defensively. Also keep in mind our extended West Coast road swing is coming up so we need to at worst split these next 2 games. 

- Charlie Villaneuva will be out for the Bucks, Marshall is listed as doubtful for tonights game and questionable against NJ. 

- Keys will again be controlling Mo Williams penetration and continue closing out on their 3pt shooters. You can be sure Redd will put up a better game so Hughes needs to play well.

- Lebron should be force fed the ball early if they try to guard him with Redd/Charlie Bell every single possession to get us off to a fast start.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great job on the game threads. 

I remember a while ago, an ESPN writer said Michael Redd was his MVP of the entire league. I know, I know - it's ESPN. But I think if LeBron just "happened" to have a really dominant game tonight, I would grin a little.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Luckily the Bucks don't play any defense (last in the league in defensive efficiency) so our offensive troubles should be negated a bit. My thoughts for this game: pound the ball into Lebron (Patterson is the _only _good Bucks defender and he doesn't match up well with James. Plus no real shotblocking) and play Gibson/Snow together (Snow on Redd, Gibson on Williams is as good defensive backcourt for us)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Bucks just lost a heart breaker in Washington the other night, so I think they will really be ready to come out and play. 

This is a good test, and a very winnable game tonight. 

8:30 start kinda interesting... 

My predictions:

Z has a big game along with AV and we kill them in the paint, win this one 109-105


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> Great job on the game threads.
> 
> I remember a while ago, an ESPN writer said Michael Redd was his MVP of the entire league. I know, I know - it's ESPN. But I think if LeBron just "happened" to have a really dominant game tonight, I would grin a little.


Yeah, I believe that was Marc Stein. Fortunately, he's an idiot so it doesn't matter too much what he says.

Redd isn't the league MVP, but he certainly has played well this year. He's scoring at a really impressive rate, and we'll be hurting if we can't slow him down.

I'd like to see us take off the reigns a little on the offense and let Lebron do his thing a little more. We've been too constricted lately.

I would also like to see us go to Z like every possession. He's been tearing it up lately.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Snow/Hughes combination baffles me because when Snow makes the wing pass, Hughes often feels compelled to launch the 3-ball without hesistation.

But as I'm typing this, Hughes goes for an And-1 play... then misses the free throw (I jinxed him).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with only 5 shot attempts in the first half? Ouch. Double ouch. Cleveland trails by 3 at halftime (48-51).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, bad half for Lebron.

On a better note, when did Larry learn to shoot? He looks like a sharpshooter from the perimeter tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Thank goodness Larry is making those shots. A few of them were chucked up there without any consciousness.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> ^ Thank goodness Larry is making those shots. A few of them were chucked up there without any consciousness.


No kidding.

But seeing as how nobody else is really getting open for shots, Larry might as well take them as long as he's hitting them.

Lebron hasn't seemed very aggressive at all in the first half. He's too good to only take 5 shots in a half. I just don't think it does us any good to have our best player be so passive.

He's played pretty well in the other aspects of the game, though. He's gotta respect the 3 point shooter on defense, though. These Bucks can shoot.

EDIT - Lebron really only took 4 shots that half. That one at the end of the quarter was just a desperation heave.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are in good shape if we're only down 3 with Lebron being so passive. He has a tendency to do that when he gets fouled hard or takes a hard fall. 

If he comes out playing solid ball in the 2nd half we win this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

On a side note, these Bucks announcers aren't much better than Heinsohn. They're huge homers.

Lebron taking bad jumpers. That doesn't help our offense. Why isn't he driving much this year?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh

Mike Brown is a terrible coach out of halftime, timeouts, etc. We always get killed out of those situations. It's getting tiring.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We've drawn 4 fouls on them all night.

We're going to lose unless we get more aggressive.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Brandname said:


> ugh
> 
> Mike Brown is a terrible coach out of halftime, timeouts, etc. We always get killed out of those situations. It's getting tiring.


i feel the exact same way


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anyone else notice how many minutes our starters have logged tonight?

We have a game tomorrow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Lebron is *disturbingly *passive tonight.

He just stood there that entire play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to stop waiting for picks, the bucks are just trapping way too hard. 

Either that or he has to do a better job getting deep position.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow, Lebron is *disturbingly *passive tonight.
> 
> He just stood there that entire play.


Is he just waiting for the 4th qtr or something? He's not even getting to the line


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron needs to stop waiting for picks, the bucks are just trapping way too hard.
> 
> Either that or he has to do a better job getting deep position.


He really looks terrible tonight. I mean, just standing there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Is he just waiting for the 4th qtr or something? He's not even getting to the line


I can only hope so.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank God some people are finally hitting shots, hopefully it opens it up for Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The only looks Lebron will get tonight is in the post so he will have to man up and establish position on the block. 

I don't see how CHarlie Bell is pushing him out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When's the last time Lebron went an entire game without attempting a free throw?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow Lebron playing like crap 2-10 from the field


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is gonna be a loss. Lebron is just in a daze or something


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Idk but he just doesnt look into it at all. He's never been this passive since I've started watching Cavs games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I'd like to see us take off the reigns a little on the offense and let Lebron do his thing a little more.


:banghead:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown should just sit Lebron if he's playing this bad. The team always needs to come first


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Brown should just sit Lebron if he's playing this bad. The team always needs to come first


Yeah. He's not even a good decoy if he's just standing at the 3 point line.

He looks more active on offense and defense early in this quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z awful today as well, 3-10

EDIT: finally Z hits a jumper


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When was the last time Lebron didn't score 10 points in a game? His rookie year?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why shoot a 3?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man that was a terrible shot by James


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the **** was that Lebron? 

That was the dumbest shot of the entire night. Bench his *** if he's going to launch 35 footers with 10 seconds left on the shot clock. Ugh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was Maria Sharapova in town last night or something:biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron has as many 3 point attempts as points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing. Lebron with 4 pts on 2/11 fg's. Might be the worst performance of his career


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z's got to hit those wide open shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Look Lebron should just put his head down and drive to the basket. If he fouls out so be it, just attack please


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's so frustrating knowing your superstar can get to the hoop about any time he wants. But we're getting this instead. 

We would be winning this game if James was having anywhere near an average game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to get Lebron in the game: Agree with the previous posts that the easiest way would be to put him into the post


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man this game is beyond frustrating. The game is there for the taking and LBJ just won't get aggressive.

Who cares if your shooting bad, i'd rather go down with LBJ bricking than DJ trying to go 1 on 1


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Mike Brown's offense has to go, too.

I think we've run the pick and roll for Lebron about 243,342 times in the second half. AND IT ISN'T ****ING WORKING!!!!

Goddamnit


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When James is playing this bad why don't we make Hughes the focal point? He was brought in for situations just like thsi


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd rather clear the floor and ISO Lebron than RUN ANOTHER PICK AND ROLL. 

Teams just trap it hard now, it's not gonna work.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> When James is playing this bad why don't we make Hughes the focal point? He was brought in for situations just like thsi


No kidding, Lebron's shot selection tonight is worse than I've seen Larry's this entire season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank GOD for Drew Gooden tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It seriously almost feels like Lebron's making a point tonight or something.

And if this is because of the hit he took earlier in the game, then our superstar is going to turn out to be the easiest superstar to defend in the entire league.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How are we in this game lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This game is close enough that it would be horribly frustrating if we lost this because of Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How in the world are we tied in this game. 

Lebron needs to close this out NOW. His teammates have stepped up. Unless he is hurt or something from that hit he needs to turn it on


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

yes Snow hit a freakin jumper!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive and dish by Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know if the team will consider this a great victory if we win without Lebron tonight.

But it's making me queasy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL if we win a game where Lebron scores 6 pts on the road, this team is going places this year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well if there's any time to trade Gooden, it would be immediately after this game, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This would be the best win of the year just because the team won with lebron morphing into Eric Snow for a night


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> This would be the best win of the year just because the team won with lebron morphing into Eric Snow for a night


Eric Snow actually has pretty good shot selection.

He doesn't take any unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Eric Snow actually has pretty good shot selection.
> 
> He doesn't take any unless absolutely necessary.


Snow's shot selection is *too *good: he needs to take more shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Snow's shot selection is *too *good: he needs to take more shots


Let's not get crazy now. :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems weird watching Lebron stand off the ball as a support player.....

Keep milking Gooden though :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden with a KG line lol: 30 points, 14 boards


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It seems weird watching Lebron stand off the ball as a support player.....
> 
> Keep milking Gooden though :cheers:


Seriously, just keep feeding him down low.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow can't throw a lob pass for ****. Luckily for us he hustled for those boards earlier


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden with a KG line lol: 30 points, 14 boards


ahh... KG. Imagine these kinds of games every night. AND excellent defense.

Can we package a few things with Gooden (Gooden, Hughes, Sasha, pick) or something for KG?

I'd like that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> ahh... KG. Imagine these kinds of games every night. AND excellent defense.
> 
> Can we package a few things with Gooden (Gooden, Hughes, Sasha, pick) or something for KG?
> 
> I'd like that.


Stop daydreaming


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden with a KG line lol: 30 points, 14 boards


Heck yeah, feed him till he pukes. If Lebron wants to play like a ***** today then give the ball to someone who actually looks like they wanna play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Stop daydreaming


bah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess this is the argument for keeping Gooden, he can score the ball when Lebron decides to take the night off (Charlotte, tonight..:biggrin: )

Held Milwaukee to 9 pts this qtr! That's championship caliber D


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Stop daydreaming


Lol, cant a man dream.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Looks like Lebron will end up taking free throws tonight after all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Let's not get crazy now. :biggrin:


That's the double whammy with Snow he needs to shoot more just to show the defense he's a threat but at the same he's a pathetically inefficent scorer (his TS% is the something like the 190th in the league ) that guys like Z don't like passing to him off the double


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Lol, cant a man dream.


Not when Lebron is daydreaming thru a game . I'm serious I wonder if Sharapova came to visit lol and wore James out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron deciding not to show up aside....this might be the best team win i've seen in ages.

Mike Brown deserves props for the defensive system he has these guys executing....great road win :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 95, Milwaukee 86*



Pioneer10 said:


> Not when Lebron is daydreaming thru a game . I'm serious I wonder if Sharapova came to visit lol and wore James out


Dude, I visit a lot of tennis forums and some guys over there made jokes about that. LOL So seeing you joke about this over here on a basketbal site is making me laugh because people are joking about this all over the net. Oh man.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown :: coaching as Eric Snow :: playing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Try to think a year from now to next season. What's the chances Eric Snow is still the starter next season? Something makes me think Gibson will have to wait a little longer than expected (barring injuries or coaching changes). And for Shannon Brown's growth as a player, I hope he can at least beat Wesley/Newble out for the last man to get dressed for games.

Opinions?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I fear that Snow will be the starter till his cintract runs out: Brown just loves him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I fear that Snow will be the starter till his cintract runs out: Brown just loves him


First you ruin my daydream, and then you have to go and say something like that.

I'll be in the corner with a bottle of whiskey or something.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I do have to hand it to this team, though.

When it came down to the wire in the 4th quarter in a close game, we dug in and got defensive stops.

Imagine how frustrating it must be for a team like the Bucks, Wizards, or Suns where you can't rely on that to win you games.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I do have to hand it to this team, though.
> 
> When it came down to the wire in the 4th quarter in a close game, we dug in and got defensive stops.
> 
> Imagine how frustrating it must be for a team like the Bucks, Wizards, or Suns where you can't rely on that to win you games.


Imagine how it is for their fans! Bucks lose even though James was somewhere else during the whole game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For all the crap we give Brown about his offense, his defense has won us more than a few games. And we saw last year that if we played elite defense, we could be a one man team and still win.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> For all the crap we give Brown about his offense, his defense has won us more than a few games. And we saw last year that if we played elite defense, we could be a one man team and still win.


I gotta say, Brown's defensive scheme bailed us out tonight on a night where Lebron just wasn't into it.

The Bucks average over 103 points per game, and we held them to 86 and just 12 in the 4th. 

The offense again did not adjust, but our defense was superb enough tonight that it did not hurt us in the end.

I still think to compete with the top few teams in the league, we're going to have to get more effective offensively while maintaining the defensive intensity. But we're in a good position to do that with our defensive foundations set. 

This was a gutsy win tonight. All of our guys stepped up. I'm getting happier as the time goes by and as my frustration with Lebron's performance wears off.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

yaaaaa Big Props to Mike Brown, never would think we would win if Lebron doesnt reach 10 pts, great team win, and shooting from beyond the arc.

Besides Gooden amazing game, Larry played great. 

Just think what this does for our team confidence and chemistry before our big road trip.

very very good win


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If I were the Nets, I would be careful about LBJ tomorrow.

After a night like this, he may very well come out with a vengeance.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Another important thing I'd like to point out is that we finally played a game where *we *dictated the pace. Usually Mike Brown makes us play at the other team's pace, and we lose our identity. Tonight I feel like we played Cavs basketball.

That's how I think we were able to win without Lebron having a big game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

> Trailing the entire second half, Cleveland tied the game at 82 on a dunk by Zydrunas Ilgauskas with 4:23 left, and the Cavs took their first lead on Larry Hughes' 16-footer. Eric Snow's 18-foot jumper gave Cleveland an 86-82 lead with just under three minutes left.
> 
> *During the ensuing timeout, Cavs coach Mike Brown smashed a clipboard and cut his hand excitedly pumping up the defense.*


I don't see it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I don't see it.


That's good stuff from Mike Brown. He seems to be maturing as a coach, that kind of energy is what he needs to bring to the table. It's clear defense is his passion and the players are buying into it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just watched the replay of Lebron's hit on Sportscenter.

It actually was a pretty hard hit. His head slammed against Patterson's shoulder pretty hard. 

If I had to venture a guess, I would say Lebron was taken out of the game by that hit. He wasn't aggressive for the rest of the game. He must have been pretty shaken.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Another important thing I'd like to point out is that we finally played a game where *we *dictated the pace. Usually Mike Brown makes us play at the other team's pace, and we lose our identity. Tonight I feel like we played Cavs basketball.
> 
> That's how I think we were able to win without Lebron having a big game.


What exactly is Cavaliers basketball. I thought it was just LeBron and defense. But its still a great win when Bron doesnt even score double figures but we still find a way to win. Our defense is one of the best in the league, and Mike Brown may be coming of age as a coach, imagine what a structured offense could do for our team with our lockdown defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> What exactly is Cavaliers basketball. I thought it was just LeBron and defense. But its still a great win when Bron doesnt even score double figures but we still find a way to win. Our defense is one of the best in the league, and Mike Brown may be coming of age as a coach, imagine what a structured offense could do for our team with our lockdown defense.


Well offensively I'm not sure.

But a low scoring, defensive-oriented game seems to be what gives us the best chance to win.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Well offensively I'm not sure.
> 
> But a low scoring, defensive-oriented game seems to be what gives us the best chance to win.


Yeah, you're right. Once we find a legitimate offensive identity, we'd be a very scary team to play. Probably tops in the east.


----------

